
Just launched a travel project.  Can I get some feedback? - tripvozac
https://www.tripvo.flights
======
PaulHoule
The last thing I want is notifications that are not relevant. Everybody and
his sister-in-law wants to send me them.

For better and for worse my travel planning proceeds like "want to go to place
X", "figure out how to go to place X", "go to place X".

Many people in the travel biz want to tell me I can get a special deal to go
to place Y and who knows, if I do that I might have a great time, but I am not
in that habit.

